
Ask HN: How to get a tech job in AI/DL or similar – 21y/o need advice - calpas
I am currently doing an traineeship as a system administrator at a medium-sized company in germany. after that i will have completed my apprenticeship. i think it&#x27;s great here, but i wonder how to get the jobs&#x2F;positions which deals with artificial intelligence or deep learning. i think it&#x27;s really interesting. i&#x27;m currently 21 years old and very interested in technology - i&#x27;m working part-time in affiliate marketing and building websites on my own.<p>how to get into this kind of jobs? do i need a bachelor or something similar? can someone give me an advice? maybe someone has asked the same question before.<p>I&#x27;m still at the beginning of my career but I want to make sure that I have a successful way to go. My company does not work in the area of AI&#x2F;DL, so there would be no possibility here ...<p>best thanks and greetings from germany
======
oceanman888
Hi there, 26y/o here. Firstly, as advice for 21 guy, try a lot of things just
like you are doing right now, to be honest it is unlikely you have a clear
vision of you future career at this young age.

You haven't stated how much deep learning skill you have right now. Or you
want to do research or try to be good at implementing stuff. I could be biased
but I would suggest unrevealing your motivation and interest more before
deciding next step. (Machine learning was really really hyped here in Japan,
every student remotely related to CS like mechanical engineering studied deep
learning and wanted to work on it. It was honestly over-hyped.)Not saying it
is not important.

I can't say anything about Germany since I don't live there. As for Japan,
there are several start-ups hiring machine-learning talent, I have seen
Germans here as well. But you still need a college degree in most cases.

Good luck, if you like new technology try block-chain as well.

~~~
calpas
Thanks for your answer :)

Here in Germany it has also arrived, but probably not as at yours.... or I
know the wrong people :D

------
xor_null
Hi, 30y/o here from germany. My advice would be to take a bachelor/master in
computer science. During the bachelor degree you learn basic mathematical
principles like linear algebra or discrete maths. This is not only important
for implementing ML/DL/AI algorithms, it also helps you to read and understand
research papers. Also, most universities in germany offer deep learning
courses in their master degrees. So, take the bachelor for basic stuff and
specialize in the master.

You could also try to learn more about ML/DL and AI by taking the various
online courses out there on the internet, like Andrew Ng Coursera machine
learning course. You can also take a look at kaggle.com, there are some ml
challenges and code examples.

~~~
calpas
Thanks for the answer :) I'm gonna check the pages out ...

Without a bachelor's/master's degree, it seems difficult to get started,
correct?

~~~
oceanman888
1.I was at the top engineering school in japan but the deep learning
curriculum was heavily based on the popular on line one. Basically the top
professor can not spare time to dive into making curriculum. So unless you go
to the top tier universities in Germany, learning on line is the fastest.

2\. I can not comprehend why you can't learn most of the stuff on the course.
basic math stuff are also included in them.

------
cxfrt
I need to this ask's answer.

